# Ü30 Gilde Avalon auf Brutmutter



## Aryadiel (20. November 2013)

*UPDATE *neue Gilden-HP Avalon

bei Interesse im Spiel bitte an Astaphaia oder Aniil wenden!


----------



## Jonestone (21. November 2013)

Schön gemacht!

Nehmt ihr auch Gelegenheitsspieler auf?


----------



## Bernfryd (23. November 2013)

Hallo Jonestone,

das sollte kein Hindernis sein. Melde dich doch einfach bei uns und erzähl ein bisschen was von Dir.

http://gilde-avalon.shivtr.com


----------



## Aryadiel (24. November 2013)

Zitat Astaphaia: Mit unserem Gildenbündnis sind wir auch in FT unterwegs, konnten Gelidra besiegen und Zaviel zumindestens fest an ihren Flügeln zupfen.
Mit Avalon könnt ihr die tollsten Abenteuer erleben und wenn das nicht reicht.......
bei uns gibts Kekse


----------



## Ascalari (8. Dezember 2013)

sehr nette Gilde kann ich nur empfehlen!!

/push


----------



## Aryadiel (31. Dezember 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wünscht die Gilde Avalon auf Brutmutter


----------

